# Venus Fly Trap Question



## kelvintheiah (Aug 10, 2012)

i got a small vft from a local breeder here in philippines and after keeping it for about 2 weeks, i had almost 5 traps removed due to blackening. why would be the problem? i haven't introduced it on direct sunlight as instructed. constantly watered it with rain water and my soil is coco peat. i have seen new traps blooming so i assume i have a healthy plant. any help? thanks in advance.


----------



## jreidsma (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a little info I found online 

http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq2600.html

The traps can blacken from the things that link mentions. And also may lose a couple due to shock of being with a new owner. 

Make sure they have enough light, and don't water too much or too little. 

The traps also die after being used a set amount of times, so the ones dying may just be old traps and the plant is making new ones.

Also, do not use fertilizer, and only water with rain/distilled water so not to have any chemicals in the water. You said you use rain so it should be alright  

I kept mine, when I had it, a little moist, but never really dry. 

They also need a dormant period of lower temperatures, I have heard of many people putting them in their fridge for two months for this in the winter.

Some pictures would help to make sure it wasn't something bad, like pest or rot or anything. But if it is shooting out new traps I am guessing there aren't anything terribly bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 11, 2012)

funny, I thought for flytraps, the more sun, the better off it would be. I keep mine 4 inched from 200 watt equiv. flourecent and I think it's a little too litttle light. I have had them a year and a half.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelvintheiah (Aug 11, 2012)

i'm not using any kind of fertilizer. mine was a little moist and not dry but i usually water it daily. i have read that dormancy can be ignored(since i live in a tropical country, no winter) as long as the plant is in the right condition or environment. im gonna read the link you have posted. btw, ill be posting a pic as soon as i got my sisters memory card. thanks by the way



jreidsma said:


> Here is a little info I found online
> 
> http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq2600.html
> 
> ...




---------- Post added 08-12-2012 at 11:46 AM ----------

waw 200watt flourescent. i thought 20watts is enough.



J Morningstar said:


> funny, I thought for flytraps, the more sun, the better off it would be. I keep mine 4 inched from 200 watt equiv. flourecent and I think it's a little too litttle light. I have had them a year and a half.
> .


----------



## myrmecophile (Aug 12, 2012)

When I was growing them I grew in full sunlight most of the day. Watered heavily in the morning with distilled/purified water. Mine were in a soil mix of about 50/50 peat moss and silica sand. Although they can handle a no dormancy style of growth they do much better when given a dormant period and will live much longer.


----------

